# Intralipids



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

I had a question about Intralipids; ha


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ummmm yes 

If you let me know I can try and answer 

As a general response though this product is not licensed for use during IVF but is used by some clinicians as part of immune treatment regimens to try and improve clinical pregnancy rates.

Maz x


----------



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

Oops!  

I was wondering whether there had been any trials on th long-term effects of intralipid treatment, either for fertility or for anything else? I am worried about taking this without really knowing the implications.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya 

Hmmm sorry don't know   Not any significant trials of this in IVF that I'm aware of (and nothing long term); but then this isn't my field of expertise so I don't tend to to keep up to date with this area of science. The licensed indication for intralipd is as part of a mixed solution used for artificial feeding in people who are unable to eat (post surgery patients mainly). When used in this context it is perfectly safe and although it is usually used for a short period of time (days- weeks) in some patients it is a long term treatment and can be used safely still.

Sorry can't help more. Probably best to discuss any concerns in full with the clinic or consultant advising the treatment 

Maz x


----------

